# Lisbon rental agency



## OrangesYeah (Apr 22, 2014)

Can anyone can recommend a "full management" rental agency in Lisbon?
We're looking to rent out our apartment medium term (not short term) and will NOT be available ourselves to deal with "issues" that may arise - there are hundreds of these in the UK, but we're having a lot of trouble finding one here.
Thanks in advance.


----------

